# New DSC piece on Audi at Le Mans.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

DailySportsCar.com has recently posted in interview with Wolfgang Ullrich on their subscription section (thus one needs a subscription to read it in full), but from comments posted at the Ten-Tenths.com forum, it seems that Audi are very confident about their chances at Le Mans and in the ILMC this year.

If anyone has a DSC subscription and can comment on the article, it would be appreciated.


----------

